# Harmony 890 or other UHF/RF remote with VIP 722



## smcjb (Mar 30, 2008)

Harmony 890 or other UHF/RF remote with VIP 722

I've searched and can find lots of posts about 880s or other Harmony IR remotes but can find very little regarding the RF/UHF remotes. I also have found how I can use a TV2 UHF remote to control TV1. What I'd like is remote that can control a VIP 722, TV1 and TV2 using RF/UHF (ie from outside the room). Some posts here imply it's not possible, specifically

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=63072


Dualtriamp said:


> The 890 is RF between the 890 and the base station that comes with it. There is NO universal remote that will run TV2 you must use the dish remote.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=113784


boba said:


> Unless it is the frequency the FCC assigned to DISH for their remote it won't work.


So are they right or can it be done?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

They are right. You can not use the UHF/RF functionality of the Harmony 890 directly with the UHF functionality of a Dish Network receiver. The Harmony 890 is designed to work only with it's base station which then outputs IR to the devices you have setup.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The TV2 remote that you've seen can control TV1 via UHF will control both TV1 and TV2, but not too conveniently from outside the room. Clearly, you can move the switch beneath the key from TV1 position to TV2 position and then also change either the Sat address or the A/B switch. A PITA to go back and forth frequently, doable every so often w/o extra equipment. The 6.3 UHF Pro could be left in TV2 mode and the Aux button programmed to operate TV1 via IR. That lets you control both from "in the room" and you can leave the room if you add IR repeaters for TV1's IR. 

I recall a couple posts from people talking about building something to convert IR to DISH UHF Pro for TV2, but don't remember reading anybody saying it had been DONE. That part is what the quoted posts deal with - converting IR to UHF Pro. I am certain that it is POSSIBLE to do, but a WHOLE lot of effort would be needed to engineer the converter box. Don't look for that to happen.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

All you should need to do to have UHF Pro for tv1 is to have the correct chip for a 6.3 remote (green chip with a black number 1 that says uhf pro next to it). If you want tv1 and tv2 to mirror eachother and the remote to work for both tv's just put the receiver into single mode and use the #2 remote program tv to 1 of the tv's and aux button for volume and such on the other. and just turn on and off aux volume override depending on which tv you're at.

to do this....

for the device programmed to tv to be controlling the volume...

1) Press and hold TV mode button until all buttons light 
2) Press # 
3) Press Volume + 
4) Press 0 
5) Press # 

for the device programmed to the aux button....

1) Press and hold AUX mode button until all buttons light 
2) Press # 
3) Press Volume + 
4) Press 0 
5) Press #


----------

